# Pix token by my friend



## Pisis (Aug 20, 2005)

http://www.pbase.com/keith1959/thunder_over_michigan__2005

taken by my mate *dbeav* from _http://www.simhq.com - EAW section_. Enjoy!


Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## evangilder (Aug 21, 2005)

Those are some great pictures! Hard to imagine that many B-17s in one place at one time these days.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes, I was amazed by the number of warbirds shown at the same time and place! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice pics! Amazing number of warbirds in one place!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Lush! 8)


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 22, 2005)

Fantastic!


----------

